# 69 rear speaker question



## greenjudge69 (Mar 8, 2015)

My 69 came with an am radio and two speakers. One under the dash, and the second under the rear speaker tray. The rear one was not in the car at purchase and there are two speaker holes.in the speaker tray. Does the rear speaker go in the driver side hole, or passenger side hole?? Thank you.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Passenger side only, even if the GTO (or other pre 1973 Pontiac A-body) was factory equipped with AM-FM Stereo. 
Replicating for originality, the large 10 ohm rear speaker should have a clip to attach the insulated cardboard shroud that covers the rear speaker from underneath.


----------



## greenjudge69 (Mar 8, 2015)

Thank you! Much appreciated as usual.


----------



## wishihaditback (Jun 9, 2011)

My '68 had the same setup and was missing the rear speaker as well. It does go on the passenger side. I believe the opening on the drivers side was used for rear window defrost as well. I did not have the oem style rear speaker so i ordered one that was 10 ohm but the magnet was much bigger that didn't allow for the padded speaker enclosure to work. Perhaps with some modification on the clip, it may have.


----------



## greenjudge69 (Mar 8, 2015)

Good information. Thank you.


----------

